# The repile expo today.... Just came back...(pics)



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

My bosc eating some pinks from the Expo...


and here are some pics


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing them.

I missed our last expo around here back whenever it was. October I think. Got stuck working. Oh well. Saved money I guess, haha. But I am determined to make it to the next one. I think it'll be in May. (Though, I might be in Vegas. We'll see.)

Anything especially cool that you would've brought home if you could've?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what is the point to a expo...? are the animals judged or somthing? like a dog show...we have on in turo in nova scotia but ive never gone to it its 4 hours away


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

cueball said:


> what is the point to a expo...? are the animals judged or somthing? like a dog show...we have on in turo in nova scotia but ive never gone to it its 4 hours away


They're like a flea market. Vendors buy tables and bring in large amounts of their stock, like animals, supplies and whatever is reptile related. Usually you can get good deals on stuff, especially at the end of the show.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Anything especially cool that you would've brought home if you could've?


Well there was a ridge monitor I would have taken if I had the money lol but there were alot of neat stuff... I just took pics of things id get a good shot of...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

any crocks or gators there what about camin..?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Cueball for all the times ive gone not one...


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

cueball said:


> any crocks or gators there what about camin..?


there are some nice caymans at reptile connection in scarborough


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

NICE dude...thanks for sharing!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

waldron said:


> any crocks or gators there what about camin..?


there are some nice caymans at reptile connection in scarborough
[/quote]

Ye! Their are a few people I know selling theirs....


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats because they grow quick , i got bit by one a few weeks ago id rather wish death apon someone then have that again


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

ya i was there today to man... almost bought a piebald and an orange pastel ball python.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Damn would have been cool to see you lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i was there too. at about 11.
I didnt get anything from the expo itself(partially cuz its so cold and its an hour to an hour and a half ride home. May next expo in april cuz i saw some nice ball pythons anda couple nice hog island boas for 200 and 250. I did however spend 10$ onthe big als clearance items outside and got about 2-5l or eheim substrat pro and two penguin 200's ones missing the cover (has rounded one) and the other is missing the biowheel and cover (both). both in working condion and cant go wrong for 10$ for all of it.

Funny thing was after i went to ba mississaga (2 rhoms 4"- 44$) and dragon (1 rhom with gill curl - 150 mayby, 1 elong 190 i think- , 1 sanch labled as rhom-70$)and i saw substrat pro 5l for 130$ and 2l for about 60 and i saw peng 150 for 30 each. so it was a pretty good pickup. Almost got an xp2 or three at 30$ a peice but decided not to. I also picked up a uvb (rep sun 10) so i got somethign else i needed.

So what did everybody buy?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

only 5 pinks as you see in the video... you did watch it correct ?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just watched it.

when the sav gets older are you going to custom make a tank or somethign?

what time did you go at?


----------

